# Massimo's updated thread



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Normally I would never ask this of you, but I would like to have some of your kind thoughts directed toward Massimo. Last night was very difficult and scary for me. Massimo had a seizure just before midnight. It was the most terrifying thing I have ever witnessed ...needless to say I freaked out (on the inside). When I came to my senses I contacted Jaimie (LadyMontava), she was extremely kind and helpful (as always!). I described what I saw, she said it was definitely a seizure and it may be idiopathic if it has never happened before or doesn’t happen again. She was surprised at the rate he recovered from his ordeal. She was very understanding and helped ME calm down. *THANK YOU JAIMIE. * Unfortunately Massimo had another seizure at 5:00am. This one was not as long and he recovered even quicker, however it was still extremely scary for me. I called the vet this AM when they opened. I told them what was going on and they told me to come in. They took some blood work and I’m awaiting the results. The vet seems to think it’s epilepsy due to the recovery rate and his activeness. But they’re not ruling out a poisoning or an inflammatory disease. I know it’s a bad thing to hope for, but I hope he got into something toxic. At least then I will know he’s healthy and I may NEVER see another seizure again. Anyway, I would really appreciate some healing thoughts for my Massimo.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

My dog Joey(bless his soul)...had epilepsy. He really did well on his meds (phenobarb)..did regular liver checks on him...he lived to the ripe old age of 11(and he died from other things, not epilepsy). They are frightening..that's for sure. Hang in there and keep us updated.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear Massimo is not too well







He will be in our thoughts & we will pray that the outcome of the tests are good ones







[attachment=6736:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Normally I would never ask this of you, but I would like to have some of your kind thoughts directed toward Massimo. Last night was very difficult and scary for me. Massimo had a seizure just before midnight. It was the most terrifying thing I have ever witnessed ...needless to say I freaked out (on the inside). When I came to my senses I contacted Jaimie (LadyMontava), she was extremely kind and helpful (as always!). I described what I saw, she said it was definitely a seizure and it may be idiopathic if it has never happened before or doesn’t happen again. She was surprised at the rate he recovered from his ordeal. She was very understanding and helped ME calm down. *THANK YOU JAIMIE. * Unfortunately Massimo had another seizure at 5:00am. This one was not as long and he recovered even quicker, however it was still extremely scary for me. I called the vet this AM when they opened. I told them what was going on and they told me to come in. They took some blood work and I’m awaiting the results. The vet seems to think it’s epilepsy due to the recovery rate and his activeness. But they’re not ruling out a poisoning or an inflammatory disease. I know it’s a bad thing to hope for, but I hope he got into something toxic. At least then I will know he’s healthy and I may NEVER see another seizure again. Anyway, I would really appreciate some healing thoughts for my Massimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll certainly be praying for Massimo, as well as checking in for updates.

Dr. Jaimie is a special gift from God. We are all so blessed to have her on this forum.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hopeing its nothing serious...sounds like epilepsy..which is prob the best thing it could be. hang in there girl!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Carrie, keeping you and Masimo in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Massimo is going through this and I do hope and pray it is something that can be easily dealt with.
My thoughts and prayers are coming his way


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers to Massimo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts to you and Massimo.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about the seizures and can only imagine how frightened you were, and are. Thank God for Jaimie, who has been such a help to so many. Our prayers and thoughts are with Massimo, and you.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

My best wishes that it`s nothing serious. I can imagine how you feel right now but keep positive.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How scarey,







I sure hope the blood work comes out ok. I will pray for Massimo, hugs for you


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

What a scary night you had! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry you've had this terrible fright with little Massimo. Will be praying that this will be an easily treated situation.
If indeed it is epilepsy... I know many little pooches who have lived very normal lives...just need their meds every day to control things!
Please keep us posted


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no







I've never seen a seizure. it must have been so scary. I'm hoping it was just a reaction to something like a mild poison and not a disease. I'll pray for you two


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry that you and Massimo had such a scary night. I'm so glad you were able to get in contact with Jaimie. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Carrie,

Omg! How scary!! My thoughts and prayers to you and Massimo!!














I really hope it will turn out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've so very sorry to hear that your precious Massimo is having seizures. I hope that your vet can find out the cause quickly so that treatment can be started and you can relax a bit. My thoughts and prayers will be with you. Please keep us updated.

Cathy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you so much for your concern and kind thoughts.








He hasn’t had another seizure as of yet. They are still looking for a cause. There are no signs of liver or kidney failure, so nothing toxic is causing them. They gave me a prescription for diazepam until I can see them Tuesday. They said it could be a few different things, but we have to rule things out one by one. He has some elevated levels they want checked. They want him to have a CSF (spinal tap). However it’s a holiday weekend and it’s close to impossible to get it done, they have to refer me as they don’t do them in their office. He will have some more tests Tuesday. I will know more then. She said if he doesn’t have another seizure until then it’s definitely a good sign. I’m keeping my fingers crossed. 
Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG,how terrible for you & Massimo







.Sure hope he doesn't have anymore & the cause is easily treatable.Please know that I will be praying for him & wishing him well.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww Carrie,

I' m so sorry! I just saw this thread now, God I hope all will be well. Massimo is a doll and I know
you must be crazy with worry. I hope you find out what is wrong SOON. I will keep Massimo and your family in my prayers..


All The Best, Andrea~[attachment=6747:attachment]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Carrie I'm so sorry to hear about Massimo! Big hugs from all of us and our good vibes are heading your way!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a frightening experience , I hope your beautiful little Massimo recovers quickly . Sarah


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. i'm in shock to read this on sm today carrie!!







Please keep us updated! I will def keep your baby in my prayers....


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Massimo!

He is in our prayers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so sorry Massimo is having a bad time of it right now. I do hope it gets
diagnosed soon and is something that can be managed easily. Our thoughts are with
you and Cosy nose licks to Massimo.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Carrie, Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope little massimo starts to feel better soon.
Hugs Cindy


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Normally I would never ask this of you, but I would like to have some of your kind thoughts directed toward Massimo. Last night was very difficult and scary for me. Massimo had a seizure just before midnight. It was the most terrifying thing I have ever witnessed ...needless to say I freaked out (on the inside). When I came to my senses I contacted Jaimie (LadyMontava), she was extremely kind and helpful (as always!). I described what I saw, she said it was definitely a seizure and it may be idiopathic if it has never happened before or doesn’t happen again. She was surprised at the rate he recovered from his ordeal. She was very understanding and helped ME calm down. *THANK YOU JAIMIE. * Unfortunately Massimo had another seizure at 5:00am. This one was not as long and he recovered even quicker, however it was still extremely scary for me. I called the vet this AM when they opened. I told them what was going on and they told me to come in. They took some blood work and I’m awaiting the results. The vet seems to think it’s epilepsy due to the recovery rate and his activeness. But they’re not ruling out a poisoning or an inflammatory disease. I know it’s a bad thing to hope for, but I hope he got into something toxic. At least then I will know he’s healthy and I may NEVER see another seizure again. Anyway, I would really appreciate some healing thoughts for my Massimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure have my prayers for your little one.

GB, Nedra


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just read this! I am so sorry for little Massimo. I hope that you can get to the bottom of this so you and massimo can relax


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Massimo and we are sending all the good vibes that we can to both of you and







too


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

hope massimo is felling better

sendin love
Amber and Lilly


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So very sorry. Hope that they can find the cause and that there is an easy solution. Hugs and prayers for you both.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Massimo, I hope he is doing better







I can't imagine how you must have felt having this happen to him...big hugs to you and Massimo..I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

poor massimo....hugs and positive thoughts headed your way....

love'n'noselicks,
the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I will keep Massimo and you in my thoughts and prayers. Bless you both.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I will keep you both in my thoughts and hope everything turns out ok.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Good thoughts and sincere prayers for the tiny man. Keep us posted. You must have been beside yourself. Prayers for YOU, too.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Carrie,
Adding our hopes and good wishes for a full recovery for Massimo









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Massimo - you sound like a wonderful dog mom and know whatever the outcome is you'll take the best care possible. You're in mine (and Chaplin's







) thoughts and we hope everythng works out well for the both of you!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG Im so sorry to hear about your poor little Massimo.

Sending lots and lots of prayers, hugs, kisses, woofs, nose wicks everything...... from down under





































Hope he's better soon.

Isnt Jaimie just the bees knees!!!
















I reckon we should call her St Jaimie!
















She's just the best. Thank you Jaimie. ahem, I mean St. Jaimie.


















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Carrie,
How is Massimo doing today? I really hope he is better. It's so frustrating , having to wait it out.

Keep us posted!

Andrea~[attachment=6802:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Carrie.. how is Massimo this morning? wanted to ask on chat last night but you had to leave. Let us know


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you for asking! Massimo has been his normal self since the vet visit. I don't know if it's due to the medication..? I haven't given it to him since yesterday afternoon. He hasn't had another seizure, and I hope he never does....but no one can guarantee me that. The weird thing is every time I feel him move on me I get this feeling of panic and despair...I'm just waiting for him to have another one. It's not a good feeling. He's been super clingy, so it's pretty easy to keep an eye on him. The vet told me to keep a close watch on him and document any strange behavior. Then she asked me if I had any holiday plans...my immediate response was "Not anymore." She smiled and nodded and told me not to hesitate to call her if I needed anything. He has one new strange behavior...he just whines to get my attention now. I know, you probably think it's cute...but it's not when I immediately think he's in pain, then look down to realize he just wants me to pick him up. He has never whined before....EVER. Other than that he seems perfectly fine. I just have to wait for more tests due to that one test that came back with elevated levels. So, we know SOMETHING is wrong with him....we just don't know what. It’s very frustrating for me. I'll know more on our next vet visit. Now if I could just get some sleep........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carrie - sounds like Massimo has gotten a little better. That's good. I hope he continues to feel better, and no more seizures. Waiting for the other test results is hard - seems like you're waiting forever. Good positive thoughts and prayers to you and Massimo.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Carrie,
I will be thinking of Massimo and yourself. I really hope everything turns out to be fine. I hope it was just a one time thing. I know this is not the same thing, but my nephew had a seizure when he was three, his mom almost lost it, I mean lost it. They do not know why it happened, but he is 9 now and never had another one. It's weird, they never told her why..

Thinking & Praying for Massimo!


Andrea~[attachment=6820:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Carrie,

I hope that Massimo is still doing well. I also hope the visit on Tuesday only brings good news for you both.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I really hope that Massimo is doing much better!!!!





















Many hugs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for Massimo. Hopefully he won't have anymore seizures. They cling to you because they know something is wrong and they want reassurance from us.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG Carrie.....I'm sorry I've missed Massimo's problem until now! Over the holidays I've just been checking on Sassy and not reading much. I am so glad he seems better, and I'm praying it is nothing serious. I guess it could be as simple as low blood sugar. I had a Sheltie puppy who had seizures and it turned out to be a parasite with a long name I don't remember. They can get it from bird droppings.

Keep your chin up and try to relax (fat chance!). It's really a bummer when things happen on a long weekend.
Hugs to you and the little man!
Dee


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that Massimo is having problems...hope you get good news on Tuesday...until then you are in my prayers. I have had two dogs with epilepsy...it is soo hard to watch them go through seizures and be able to do nothing but hold them. When my silky was first diagnosed (at 18 months) they put him on meds but they changed his personality so much that we decided to try to get by without meds and he did really well for about 6 years. We watched him closely and figured out what triggered his seizures and sort of controlled the situation that way. He didn't deal well with really stressful situations and he also didn't deal well with extreme heat or overexertion... he loved to play catch with a tennis ball and we had to learn when enough was enough. The other dog was a wonderful mutt (rescued from the streets) that weighed about 55 lbs...her seizures were less frequent than the silkies...they both lived pretty normal lives. This has been many years ago but you never forget what it feels like to hold a little one through a seizure.
Good luck,
Kissi's Mom


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sending hugs to you







he's on my prayer list.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> Thank you for asking! Massimo has been his normal self since the vet visit. I don't know if it's due to the medication..? I haven't given it to him since yesterday afternoon. He hasn't had another seizure, and I hope he never does....but no one can guarantee me that. The weird thing is every time I feel him move on me I get this feeling of panic and despair...I'm just waiting for him to have another one. It's not a good feeling. He's been super clingy, so it's pretty easy to keep an eye on him. The vet told me to keep a close watch on him and document any strange behavior. Then she asked me if I had any holiday plans...my immediate response was "Not anymore." She smiled and nodded and told me not to hesitate to call her if I needed anything. He has one new strange behavior...he just whines to get my attention now. I know, you probably think it's cute...but it's not when I immediately think he's in pain, then look down to realize he just wants me to pick him up. He has never whined before....EVER. Other than that he seems perfectly fine. I just have to wait for more tests due to that one test that came back with elevated levels. So, we know SOMETHING is wrong with him....we just don't know what. It’s very frustrating for me. I'll know more on our next vet visit. Now if I could just get some sleep........[/B]


 Awww... poor Massimo







I have epilepsy and it's no fun. But, in both humans and animals, it can be helped with medication. My aunt had a poodle with epilepsy who ended up taking medication for it which helped a lot. If Massimo does end up being officially diagnosed as epileptic, he'll probably end up getting medication to help lower the episodes. But I understand, it's a VERY hard thing to go through, both for the one with the seizure AND the loved ones who see it happen. I'll send my prayers and good vibes your way in hopes it goes away quickly or isnt going to be something that happens often.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My prayers are with you and your baby. I know how scarey it is when they're having a seizure. I thought Tanner was having one on the way home one nite (it's an hour drive). Lady's Mom sent me to a great website, canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com. Maybe the info there will be helpful.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope you and your baby are doing better today!
Love from Terri & The Pudster


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hope Massimo gets good results Tuesday


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Tavish and I send our positive thoughts and prayers to you and Massimo. We hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Tavish and I send our positive thoughts and prayers to you and Massimo. We hope everything goes well tomorrow![/B]


We don't see Tavish's pic very often. What does he look like now? He was such a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Carrie ~ 

My Henry had a seizure on Christmas, we spent that night in the emergency. I was sooooo scared.

I'm praying like crazy for your precious little one, and for you









Debbie


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Carrie,

How frightening. Looking forward to good news come Tuesday. Adding you and Massimo to our prayer list.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Carrie, my heart and thoughts are with you and massi, i know the feeling u get becuase i get that same feeling when lucky gets his, altho he hasnt gotten one in a while which im happy about. You have a great doctor, keep us updated.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am reading this quite a few days after it happened. I hope Massimo is doing better. Sending lots of love and prayers for him and you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hoping Massimo is doing better and you are getting good results from his tests.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Carrie, 

I just saw this thread today, wasn't on all weekend! Poor Massimo, I know how scary the seizures are, my Zoey had them and it is terrifying. Hugs to you and Mass, keep us posted on his test results.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Tuesday: Any word on Massimo? I couldn't take it if another of our little ones was to come down seriously ill!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Carrie:

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Massimo. I hope they can find out what's causing the seizures and be able to prevent future ones from happening.

I did want to ask, did they rule out White Shaker Dog Syndrome? I was just reading about this in small breed dogs, especially in the white coated ones. Then I read your post, so I thought I'd ask. I know very little about this Syndrome, just that in rare cases it could cause seizures. Like I said, I was just reading about this. But I think it also said that the dog shows signs of persistent tremors throughout their entire body. 

Lots of hugs and kisses to Massimo and I hope you find something out soon,
Karyn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*I'll just copy and paste my post from the other thread that was kindly started for Massimo:*

Thanks so much for thinking of us, I’m SURE the kind thoughts worked!









Yes, my appt was at 4:15pm. They did a fecal and a heartworm test and they were both negative. It seems the elevated levels are nothing to worry about as they are only SLIGHTLY elevated. YAY! She asked if he had any other seizures and I was pleased to report he did not. She asked if he had any other symptoms like wobbling, unsteady on his feet, circling, him being lethargic or any signs of a cold like a snotty nose etc. I told her he did not and they told me that was a VERY good sign. She also told me that he may never have another seizure. YAY AGAIN! However, I have to wait.....if Massimo does have another one, then it’s most likely epilepsy. I just have to see how frequent he gets them...he may not even have to be treated for them if they aren’t very frequent. 

So anyway ....I’m happy to report Massimo is doing very well.








Other than that terrifying experience, he’s been his rambunctious happy go lucky (mean to hubby) self! LOL! 

Thank you all!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry about Massimo....I hope that he is diagnosed quickly and that he is able to be helped by the many medications that are now available. 

My prayers are also with you...I know how scared you must be.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so thankful to hear the encouraging news from your vet visit - our prayers








continue for Massimo.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Carrie, I hope you NEVER have to experience another seizure but know that if you do there are lots of good medications. I grew up with a family beagle that had epilepsy. He was wel managed on medications and lived to be 14 years old. Hugs to your fluff butt!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I thank everyone who has sent their thought our way. I truly appreciate it!








I have done TONS of research on seizures and epilepsy since his episode. I’m actually relieved that it may be epilepsy instead of something worse. Dr. Jaimie has also helped me tremendously.
He still hasn’t had another seizure, and for that I’m glad. 

Massimo sends everyone cuddles and noselicks...and a dance of gratitude.








*And I thank you all so much for your support! *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carrie - I'm so happy for you getting the news you did from the vet. It sounds very encouraging. Maybe this was a one time thing, but if not, you've read up and won't be as freaked out if it does - heaven forbid - happen again.

Give Massimo a big hug from Bonnie and me.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a chance to read this whole thread today, but that is so great to hear, hopefully no more seizures for the little furbutt


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry I just saw this thread. I'm trying really hard to catch up on everything, but it's taking forever. Anyway, I'm sorry that you and Massimo had such a horrible experience, but I'm glad to see that things seem to be much better. I will keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That's great news to hear that Massimo is ok, thanks for the update and I pray it never happens again


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad it sounds like things might be "A-Ok"... and praying this never happens again.. there's a good chance it won't!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad Massimo is doing better... no seizures... YAY!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi!

I just had a chance to read this today - I am so glad Massimo is doing better! I was really worried when I read your first post. It's so reassuring when they resume their normal (crackheaded) activities, isn't it!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Our prayers are with you Massimo.


----------

